# Compiler for Netbeans C++ Plugin



## Crockeo (Apr 17, 2010)

Recently I changed my laptop from Vista to Linux(more specifically Ubuntu 10.10) and I got the Netbeans IDE for my Java and C++ programing. While on Vista I used Microsoft Visual C++ Express, but I heard that Netbeans could compile C++ and was able to run on Linux. So when I downloaded the C/C++ Plugin for Netbeans it wouldn't accept '#include <iostream>' I later learned that this was because it only has a C compiler for default. So after all the explaining, here's my actual question, what C++ compiler for Linux would you suggest that can hook into the Netbeans IDE?


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

NetBeans should come with the option to install C/C++ additions and features.

Try going here.


----------



## Crockeo (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you Ninjaboi, but that's not what I'm asking, I've previously installed the C/C++ plugin, but I saw that you can hook in external compilers, and the C++ compiler was blank, what I was wondering is your personal favorite compiler that can be hooked into the C/C++ Netbeans plugin.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Ah, then you might want to look at this treasure: Here.

GCC is the ultimate collection in my opinion.


----------



## Crockeo (Apr 17, 2010)

Alright, thank you, I'll go check it out.


----------



## Crockeo (Apr 17, 2010)

I thought that it was the lack of compiler, but I've fixed that issue, and I still can't do things like '#include <iostream>'. From my limited knowledge of C++, it seems like there's a lack of libraries for C++ coding, any ideas?


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Hm, have you considered using Code::Blocks? It's a fantastic IDE, and is ready to use upon being installed. Very small, very easy to manage, cross-platform, and more! I'd recommend it highly, as it has so many nice yet slim features. It's about 24MB for the installation file ( a little over 70MB if you want MinGW ), and I'd recommend it over NetBeans. Though that's just my preference, I never liked programming in NetBeans for some reason lol.

You could also try programming without an IDE.


----------



## Crockeo (Apr 17, 2010)

I tried Code::Blocks and I didn't like it, I'll try to get Netbeans working, because even though I like VS2010 the most (it can't run on Linux (without Wine) that I know of), programming without an IDE is like going on the internet without a mouse.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry that Code::Blocks didn't turn out great for you. Tell me if you get NetBeans working for you. I personally like to program without an IDE as much as with one, but that's an acquired taste I guess lol.


----------



## Crockeo (Apr 17, 2010)

I guess so, oh, and also I haven't found anything named <iostream> or iostream anywhere in my computer, could that be it, a lack of library?

Also, it'd be quite hard for me to work without an IDE even if I tried, because once you save files as .cpp and such, the default Ubuntu text editor becomes an IDE.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Not quite sure what you mean by Ubuntu's text editor becomes an IDE, but I've programmed in Linux just fine without an IDE.

Try referring to this link: Here.

If your still having troubles after looking through and doing what it says, say so and we'll go from there.


----------



## Crockeo (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the link, I'll check it out, and what I meant is that the default text editor (like Ubuntu's notepad) does all sorts of IDE-like stuff when you save something as a .cpp or I'm guessing other source file extensions.


----------



## chDavid (Jan 24, 2012)

Hy all. Thats not just a linux program. Unfortunately there is the same problem on Windows 7 Ultimate with me and with some of my friends. NetBeans can't find a compiler and We can't do anything with it. But for some of my other friends it works find on win7.
That would be nice if someone solve this issue bc I think the NetBeans should have an own compiler or not?


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello chDavid!

Please refer to the link: Here.

Particularly on the "Downloading C/C++ Support" and "Installing and Setting Up the Compilers and Tools" parts on getting you setup. Once you have done that, verify that it was setup correctly by doing the "Verifying the Installation" section for Windows.



> *To start the IDE on Microsoft Windows machines, do one of the following:*
> 
> Double-click the NetBeans IDE icon on your desktop.
> From the Start menu, select Programs > NetBeans 6.0 > NetBeans IDE.
> ...


----------

